# Onde estão os Participantes pq é só VISITANTES



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 17:24)

Bem decidi colocar este tópico para apelar à participação, façam perguntas, questionem os modelos, tirem dúvidas existenciais sei lá, mas participem...please 
 só existem visitantes e poucos participantes eu sei que estamos no período de férias mas um monólogo é dificil de manter


----------



## Minho (10 Ago 2006 às 10:20)

Realmente, tem sido deplorável a participação neste forum... eu e outros tantos, bem nos esforçamos, mas parece que para alguns a meteorlogia é só no inverno, no resto do ano o forum que se lixe


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 12:37)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Realmente, tem sido deplorável a participação neste forum... eu e outros tantos, bem nos esforçamos, mas parece que para alguns a meteorlogia é só no inverno, no resto do ano o forum que se lixe



é o que venho sentindo no fundo 
tb não ajudou a instabilidade, mas um aficionado é sempre um aficionado independentemente das condições


----------



## dj_alex (10 Ago 2006 às 13:16)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Realmente, tem sido deplorável a participação neste forum... eu e outros tantos, bem nos esforçamos, mas parece que para alguns a meteorlogia é só no inverno, no resto do ano o forum que se lixe




Tive de ferias.....


----------



## Fil (10 Ago 2006 às 14:03)

Há pessoal que participava muito até o forum ficar offline em março, como por exemplo o kimcarvalho, o Zoelae, o joaocpais, o Joao Oliveira, o MeteoPtg, entre outros, a maioria tem como ultima actividade 26 de fevereiro.

Eu já esperava que durante o verão a participição fosse muito menor, quase nunca acontece nada e segundo as estatisticas é no verão que se acede menos à net. As coisas vão melhorar quando chegar o outono


----------



## Minho (10 Ago 2006 às 14:07)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Tive de ferias.....



Não é o teu caso. Estou a falar mais do pessoal que entre Janeiro e Fevereiro esteve super activo e agora.... nem umas temperaturas da terra colocam


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 14:41)

Mas antes poucos e bons do que muitos e maus, não estou a deplorar ninguém mas antes a falar da assiduidade, pq existem os apaixonados, os aficionados os que gostam e os que se lembram quando acontece algo


----------



## tozequio (10 Ago 2006 às 18:05)

Reconheço que também tenho estado menos activo do que no Inverno, mas também é verdade que por agora pouco mais há para ver do que se a temperatura chega aos 30ºC ou aos 35ºC ou aos 40ºC, o que para a maioria das pessoas não é muito apelativo...


----------



## jvarela (11 Ago 2006 às 15:23)

*Eu estou aqui!!!*

O problema, pelo menos no meu caso, é que não tenho conhecimento suficiente para questionar seja o que for, tenho estado a aprender algumas coisas mas ainda não chega para vou puder fazer questões intressantes, todas as minhas duvidas são estremamente basicas. De certeza que com tempo irei aprender um dos assuntos mais intressantes para mim que é o clima, até lá não vou quero maçar com perguntas do estilo: o que é uma "run".
Obrigado pelo vosso conhecimento e a vossa disponibilidade em manter este site.

Cordialmente
Jorge Varela


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Ago 2006 às 15:30)

*e eu... estou aqui!*



Seringador disse:


> Bem decidi colocar este tópico para apelar à participação, façam perguntas, questionem os modelos, tirem dúvidas existenciais sei lá, mas participem...please
> só existem visitantes e poucos participantes eu sei que estamos no período de férias mas um monólogo é dificil de manter





Eu vou andando por aqui, mas no tempo de férias é mais complicado! vou tentando manter o contacto e colocando umas fotos


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 15:58)

jvarela disse:


> O problema, pelo menos no meu caso, é que não tenho conhecimento suficiente para questionar seja o que for, tenho estado a aprender algumas coisas mas ainda não chega para vou puder fazer questões intressantes, todas as minhas duvidas são estremamente basicas. De certeza que com tempo irei aprender um dos assuntos mais intressantes para mim que é o clima, até lá não vou quero maçar com perguntas do estilo: o que é uma "run".
> Obrigado pelo vosso conhecimento e a vossa disponibilidade em manter este site.
> 
> Cordialmente
> Jorge Varela



Jorge pode colocar as questões que quiser nós estamos para ajudar a conpreender, esteja à vontade pelo menos a mim não maça nada, pelo contrário 
Já agora uma " run" é o termo utilizado qdo os modelos correm a informação e exitem o das 00h e 12h (as mais fiáveis) e as das 06h e 18h (menos fiáveis), qq curiosidade relativa aos modelos poderá consultar os links que coloquei no tópico do Bruno com dúvidas sobre os modelos.
Abraço


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 16:00)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Eu vou andando por aqui, mas no tempo de férias é mais complicado! vou tentando manter o contacto e colocando umas fotos



Bruno penso que não se aplica à tua pessoas, pelo contrário! 
 Abraço!


----------



## ACalado (11 Ago 2006 às 21:32)

Seringador disse:


> Bruno penso que não se aplica à tua pessoas, pelo contrário!
> Abraço!



boas ao ppl do forum ja a um tempito k nao punha aki um post, tive de ferias e o facto de o forum estar offline dia sim dia sim tb nao ajuda  muito   mas isso nao interessa e k interessa e k  esta familia se mantenha unida e participativa pois o inverno espera-nos  
abraços a todos


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2006 às 22:10)

Boas spiritmind é bom ter-te de volta!


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2006 às 01:43)

spiritmind disse:


> boas ao ppl do forum ja a um tempito k nao punha aki um post, tive de ferias e o facto de o forum estar offline dia sim dia sim tb nao ajuda  muito   mas isso nao interessa e k interessa e k  esta familia se mantenha unida e participativa pois o inverno espera-nos
> abraços a todos



Re-bemvindo spiritmind!


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2006 às 01:48)

*Re: Eu estou aqui!!!*



jvarela disse:


> O problema, pelo menos no meu caso, é que não tenho conhecimento suficiente para questionar seja o que for, tenho estado a aprender algumas coisas mas ainda não chega para vou puder fazer questões intressantes, todas as minhas duvidas são estremamente basicas. De certeza que com tempo irei aprender um dos assuntos mais intressantes para mim que é o clima, até lá não vou quero maçar com perguntas do estilo: o que é uma "run".
> Obrigado pelo vosso conhecimento e a vossa disponibilidade em manter este site.
> 
> Cordialmente
> Jorge Varela



Mas este fórum é tudo menos para experts em meteorologia. Se não me engano não há aqui um único meteorolgista português. Todos aqui somos amadores, apaixonados ou interessados na área. Por isso, todas as dúvidas são bemvindas. Se há coisa que dá gosto é transmitir conhecimento sobre esta ciência que nos últimos anos tem sido tão despresada em Portugal.

Penso que este fórum serve para perguntas desde: "Que tempo vai fazer amanhã em XXXX" até "O que significam os mapas geopotenciais a 500hPA"

Bemvindo Jorge!


----------



## Iceberg (14 Ago 2006 às 00:39)

Bem, a minha única limitação é a falta de tempo disponível, porque por mim, estaria constantemente a intervir e a contribuir para engrandecer este magnífico forum. Aliás, basta recordar a minha primeira intervenção no forum, quando descobri a existência do mesmo, para perceberem a minha alegria por existir esta comunidade.  

Aliás, não concordo que apenas no Inverno a meteorologia seja interessante. Até um dia de céu límpido e vento sereno tem o seu interesse meteorológico, nem que seja pelo facto de uma acalmia no clima, nos permitir explorar com mais calma e tempo toda uma série de parametros, modelos, conceitos, imagens, histórico, etc., e assim desta forma aprender cada vez mais.

Agora, uma coisa é certa, faço minha a vossa voz: participem no forum, perguntem, duvidem, especulem, mas intervenham sempre, a qualquer hora, em qualquer lugar!


----------



## Iceberg (14 Ago 2006 às 00:41)

Desculpem voltar a repetir a minha inserção de mensagem, quando podia ter aproveitado a anterior, mas esqueci-me de referir uma coisa:

Que raio se passou no dia 10-10-2005, àquela hora, para termos nesse momento, 55 visitantes?   

Alguém me esclarece esta minha curiosidade?


----------



## Seringador (14 Ago 2006 às 13:05)

iceberg disse:


> Desculpem voltar a repetir a minha inserção de mensagem, quando podia ter aproveitado a anterior, mas esqueci-me de referir uma coisa:
> 
> Que raio se passou no dia 10-10-2005, àquela hora, para termos nesse momento, 55 visitantes?
> 
> Alguém me esclarece esta minha curiosidade?



Penso que foi Furacão Vince o mais rápido sistema que se formou e desapareceu já registado 
 mas não tenho a certeza


----------



## Minho (14 Ago 2006 às 23:55)

iceberg disse:


> Desculpem voltar a repetir a minha inserção de mensagem, quando podia ter aproveitado a anterior, mas esqueci-me de referir uma coisa:
> 
> Que raio se passou no dia 10-10-2005, àquela hora, para termos nesse momento, 55 visitantes?
> 
> Alguém me esclarece esta minha curiosidade?




Tivemos durante muito tempo 55 vistantes, mas depois chegámos a ter um número de visitantes superior. Penso que foi de 70 vsitiantes e foi sequência da vaga de frio no fim-de-semana de 24-26 de Fevereiro. Mas com o blackout do fórum perdeu-se esse registo...


----------



## dj_alex (15 Ago 2006 às 22:13)

*Re: Eu estou aqui!!!*



Minho disse:


> Mas este fórum é tudo menos para experts em meteorologia. Se não me engano não há aqui um único meteorolgista português.



    

Não é que me considere meteorologista operacional ( isto é..fazer as previsoes), mas a minha formação academica foi em meteorologia  

Neste momento considero-me mais climatologista pela experiencia de trabalho que ja tive


----------



## Minho (15 Ago 2006 às 23:47)

*Re: Eu estou aqui!!!*



dj_alex disse:


> Não é que me considere meteorologista operacional ( isto é..fazer as previsoes), mas a minha formação academica foi em meteorologia
> 
> Neste momento considero-me mais climatologista pela experiencia de trabalho que ja tive



Pois, esqueci-me que me estava a referir a colaboradores do IM.... Era muito interessante ter um meteterologista do IM por aqui... Sabermos mais profundamente como se processam as coisas no IM, e termos explicações às nossas dúvidas, e respostas as nossas críticas, que por vezes acredito que possam ser injustas, sem ouvir a outra parte


----------



## Iceberg (15 Ago 2006 às 23:50)

Há algum tempo atrás, um membro deste forum estaria eventualmente a preparar uma entrevista com um ex-colaborador do INM, não sei se era com o Costa Alves, esse post deve andar algures por aí perdido no forum ... Era muito interessante conseguirmos algo semelhante àquilo que certos foruns espanhóis fazem, com enrevistas on-line a reputados meteorologistas e climatologistas ...


----------



## Seringador (16 Ago 2006 às 09:53)

iceberg disse:


> Há algum tempo atrás, um membro deste forum estaria eventualmente a preparar uma entrevista com um ex-colaborador do INM, não sei se era com o Costa Alves, esse post deve andar algures por aí perdido no forum ... Era muito interessante conseguirmos algo semelhante àquilo que certos foruns espanhóis fazem, com enrevistas on-line a reputados meteorologistas e climatologistas ...



Salvo o erro foi o Spiritmind da Covilhã


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Ago 2006 às 08:48)

Bom Dia.

Isto é Comum De Acontecer. Noutro Fórum, O Baz, Onde O Filippe Também Participa, é Assim, Chega O Verão Diminui Bastante A Participãção, A Não Ser Quando Há Algo Fora Do Normal Aqui (brasil) Ou Mundo.

Logo, Logo Melhorará Por Aqui (portugal) Quando Chegar O Outono/inverno.


----------



## Fil (19 Ago 2006 às 18:58)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Bom Dia.
> 
> Isto é Comum De Acontecer. Noutro Fórum, O Baz, Onde O Filippe Também Participa, é Assim, Chega O Verão Diminui Bastante A Participãção, A Não Ser Quando Há Algo Fora Do Normal Aqui (brasil) Ou Mundo.
> 
> Logo, Logo Melhorará Por Aqui (portugal) Quando Chegar O Outono/inverno.



E ainda mais no verão daqui que tem uns 90% dos dias de céu limpo e tempo estável. Mas acho que o que mais afectou o forum foi o "blackout" de quase 3 meses. Agora já não há volta a dar mas espero que o pessoal que antes participava muito comecem a participar de novo com a chegada do outono.

Parece também que finalmente o google tem o forum indexado, já não era sem tempo!


----------



## ACalado (19 Ago 2006 às 22:15)

iceberg disse:


> Há algum tempo atrás, um membro deste forum estaria eventualmente a preparar uma entrevista com um ex-colaborador do INM, não sei se era com o Costa Alves, esse post deve andar algures por aí perdido no forum ... Era muito interessante conseguirmos algo semelhante àquilo que certos foruns espanhóis fazem, com enrevistas on-line a reputados meteorologistas e climatologistas ...


boas iceberg nao era uma entrevista que estava a preparar mas tive sim um workshop com este conceituado meterologista costa alves durante uma semana  mas acho a tua ideia muito bem conseguida e se puder ajudar em alguma coisa tens o meu apoio.
cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2006 às 19:04)

Fil disse:


> E ainda mais no verão daqui que tem uns 90% dos dias de céu limpo e tempo estável. Mas acho que o que mais afectou o forum foi o "blackout" de quase 3 meses. Agora já não há volta a dar mas espero que o pessoal que antes participava muito comecem a participar de novo com a chegada do outono.
> 
> Parece também que finalmente o google tem o forum indexado, já não era sem tempo!



Que é feito da vania_geo, Zolae, kimcarvalho ou joaocpais que eram tão participativos??? Mas que bicho lhes mordeu


----------



## tozequio (26 Ago 2006 às 15:14)

É o céu limpo e o calor que desmotiva as pessoas, mas julgo que a partir de Outubro/Novembro a coisa vai animar.


----------



## Iceberg (30 Ago 2006 às 23:36)

tozequio disse:


> É o céu limpo e o calor que desmotiva as pessoas, mas julgo que a partir de Outubro/Novembro a coisa vai animar.



Pode ser que até já em Setembro, a coisa anime, se tivermos um mês particularmente instável ... A ver vamos ...


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 00:37)

iceberg disse:


> Pode ser que até já em Setembro, a coisa anime, se tivermos um mês particularmente instável ... A ver vamos ...



Vai animar sim e muito, vcs ainda vão ver este mês a agitação aqui no forum


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 10:29)

Este mês duvido....


----------



## Iceberg (1 Set 2006 às 00:37)

Isto já está a animar, desde que cá ando, Junho 2006, nunca tinha visto isto assim: 8 membros e 7 visitantes (Total - 15)


----------



## tozequio (1 Set 2006 às 01:57)

iceberg disse:


> Isto já está a animar, desde que cá ando, Junho 2006, nunca tinha visto isto assim: 8 membros e 7 visitantes (Total - 15)



Há pouco cheguei mesmo a ver 10 membros e 8 visitantes.  

Deve ter sido o dia mais animado desde os dias dos nevões de Fevereiro (uma dessas noites, a de 22 para 23 vai para sempre ficar marcada na história do fórum   )


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2006 às 02:29)

tozequio disse:


> Há pouco cheguei mesmo a ver 10 membros e 8 visitantes.
> 
> Deve ter sido o dia mais animado desde os dias dos nevões de Fevereiro (uma dessas noites, a de 22 para 23 vai para sempre ficar marcada na história do fórum   )



era interessante alguem responsavel pelo forum colocar no mesmo os relatos dessa noite para o pessoal se rir um pouco   e para relembrar esses momentos enquanto estamos com este tempo calminho


----------



## tozequio (1 Set 2006 às 02:34)

Vais ao tópico do seguimento de Fevereiro e das previsões de Fevereiro e está lá tudo.


----------



## Administrador (1 Set 2006 às 02:37)

Até hoje, o dia mais activo do fórum foi a 22 de Fevereiro deste ano com 526 posts. A seguir vem o 27 de Janeiro com 367 e o 17 de Fevereiro com 301 posts.

O passado dia 29 de Agosto foi também, com diferença, o mais activo deste verão com 156 posts.


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2006 às 02:50)

tozequio disse:


> Vais ao tópico do seguimento de Fevereiro e das previsões de Fevereiro e está lá tudo.



pois nem me lembrei disso  obrigado ja tive a rever uns dias de fevereiro e acredita que sinto saudade


----------



## tozequio (1 Set 2006 às 02:55)

spiritmind disse:


> pois nem me lembrei disso  obrigado ja tive a rever uns dias de fevereiro e acredita que sinto saudade



 

Devemos ter mais oportunidades este Outono/Inverno  



Administrador disse:


> Até hoje, o dia mais activo do fórum foi a 22 de Fevereiro deste ano com 526 posts. A seguir vem o 27 de Janeiro com 367 e o 17 de Fevereiro com 301 posts.
> 
> O passado dia 29 de Agosto foi também, com diferença, o mais activo deste verão com 156 posts.



Se não der muito trabalho, podes ver o nº de posts de ontem? Estou um bocado curioso


----------



## Administrador (1 Set 2006 às 12:43)

tozequio disse:


> Se não der muito trabalho, podes ver o nº de posts de ontem? Estou um bocado curioso



Curiosamente, ontem é que foi mesmo o dia mais activo do verão com 197 posts.


----------



## tozequio (1 Set 2006 às 17:18)

Administrador disse:


> Curiosamente, ontem é que foi mesmo o dia mais activo do verão com 197 posts.



Pois, bem me parecia.


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Set 2006 às 19:50)

Minho disse:


> Que é feito da vania_geo, Zolae, kimcarvalho ou joaocpais que eram tão participativos??? Mas que bicho lhes mordeu



Errr... Did Someone Call Me   

Olá a todo o pessoal, bem estive pra aí umas boas 5 horas a ler isto tudo! ufaa!  voces deram-lhe bem, atão ninguém veraneou por aqui!?



Minho disse:


> Realmente, tem sido deplorável a participação neste forum... eu e outros tantos, bem nos esforçamos, mas parece que para alguns a meteorlogia é só no inverno, no resto do ano o forum que se lixe





Seringador disse:


> é o que venho sentindo no fundo
> tb não ajudou a instabilidade, mas um aficionado é sempre um aficionado independentemente das condições





Fil disse:


> Há pessoal que participava muito até o forum ficar offline em março, como por exemplo o kimcarvalho, o Zoelae, o joaocpais, o Joao Oliveira, o MeteoPtg, entre outros, a maioria tem como ultima actividade 26 de fevereiro.
> 
> Eu já esperava que durante o verão a participição fosse muito menor, quase nunca acontece nada e segundo as estatisticas é no verão que se acede menos à net. As coisas vão melhorar quando chegar o outono





Minho disse:


> Não é o teu caso. Estou a falar mais do pessoal que entre Janeiro e Fevereiro esteve super activo e agora.... nem umas temperaturas da terra colocam





Seringador disse:


> Mas antes poucos e bons do que muitos e maus, não estou a deplorar ninguém mas antes a falar da assiduidade, pq existem os apaixonados, os aficionados os que gostam e os que se lembram quando acontece algo



 Bem desde dia 1 de Setembro que tenho andado até com medo de voltar... acho que alguém ainda me vai cascar!!  

O que se passou? Bem o que mais me motiva realmente são os invernos, isso sem dúvida, então o que acontece é que eu ao contrário das espécies hibernadoras, "hinveraneo"  

Agora mais a sério, fiquei assim meio chateado pela instabilidade do fórum, cheguei a um ponto que sem fórum a minha vida já quase não fazia sentido e claro tive este tempo todo em desintoxicação!   a isto junto também algumas mudanças a nível profissional, enfim um conjunto de factores que me fizeram andar afastado aqui do "ninho"  
Realmente até recebi um email a dizer que o fórum já estava a funceminar, mas para meu azar das únicas duas vezes que o vim verificar ele não dava! 

Espero que ainda assim me recebam na mesma e venham lá daí essas nevadas a cotas baixas!   Estou fartíssimo deste calor!!


----------



## tozequio (4 Set 2006 às 19:57)

(Re)bem-vindo Kimcarvalho, já sentíamos a tua falta


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 20:11)

Mais uma vez sejas bem aparecido, precisamos de meteoloucos como tu para animar aqui a tasca


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2006 às 21:33)

Aleluia! Quem é vivo sempre aparece!! 
Tás perdoado por este abandono temporário do fórum    
Toca a animar o fórum por que este calor amolece o espírito e a boa disposição 

Ab.
Minho





kimcarvalho disse:


> Errr... Did Someone Call Me
> 
> Olá a todo o pessoal, bem estive pra aí umas boas 5 horas a ler isto tudo! ufaa!  voces deram-lhe bem, atão ninguém veraneou por aqui!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 00:22)

Sê muito bemvindo kimcarvalho!  

Espero que o resto do pessoal que andou por cá nas noitadas do passado inverno acabem todos por voltar!

Desconfio que o Zoelae anda na terra dele sem net


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 00:27)

Fil disse:


> Sê muito bemvindo kimcarvalho!
> 
> Espero que o resto do pessoal que andou por cá nas noitadas do passado inverno acabem todos por voltar!
> 
> Desconfio que o Zoelae anda na terra dele sem net



Tb me parece isso, daqui por uns dias deverá aparecer por cá ele, assim que tivermos minimas de 1 só digito


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 09:39)

Tás pronto para umas reportagens???? 
Bem -vindo Elvense!


----------



## dj_alex (5 Set 2006 às 10:20)

LUPER disse:


> Mais uma vez sejas bem aparecido, precisamos de meteoloucos como tu para animar aqui a tasca



xiiii...mais um para eu fazer de advogado do diabo!!!


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 15:50)

bem só faltam 5 membros para atingir uma centena 
Estamos no bom caminho


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Set 2006 às 11:52)

Pois seja bemvindo o chico e que se anime a participar! já somos *98*!!  
Faltam dois para o cento!!


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 23:31)

Quem diria, quase uma centena de admiradores da meteorologia e climatologia .. muito bonito, vamos crescer ainda mais.  

Já agora, não resisto a escrever isto, quando andava por outros foruns e depois fui convidado a participar neste, estava à espera de ver participações assíduas de um outro membro que encontrei nesses outros foruns ... o GranNevada ... mas, para minha surpresa, ele não dá sinal de vida por aqui ... alguém me sabe explicar esta ausência ?


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2006 às 23:55)

Acho que o GranNevada nem se apercebeu que o fórum renasceu das cinzas (assim como outros "habitués" que antes participavam assiduamente) porque a ultima actividade dele foi antes de o fórum ir ao ar.


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 09:50)

Fil disse:


> Acho que o GranNevada nem se apercebeu que o fórum renasceu das cinzas (assim como outros "habitués" que antes participavam assiduamente) porque a ultima actividade dele foi antes de o fórum ir ao ar.



Pois é Fil, mas ele não participava no Meteored também?


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 10:54)

Seringador disse:


> Pois é Fil, mas ele não participava no Meteored também?



No meteored ainda vai aparecendo, agora por aqui é que não......


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 10:57)

Minho disse:


> No meteored ainda vai aparecendo, agora por aqui é que não......



Porque não mandar um mail outra vez a toda a gente que esta inscrita no forum???

Agora que o Inverno está a chegar, e o que o forum está estável outra vez??

O que diz o administrador??


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 12:21)

Sei que o Lord of Weather vai regressar brevemente


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2006 às 19:47)

E chegamos ao bonito numero de *100* membros.Agora não se acanhem em participar nem que seja para fazer perguntas ou postar como está o tempo na zona de cada um


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 20:15)

miguel disse:


> E chegamos ao bonito numero de *100* membros.Agora não se acanhem em participar nem que seja para fazer perguntas ou postar como está o tempo na zona de cada um



Pois é já somos um cento!  
Quando tiver tempo coloc aqui, no meu ponto de vista, o perfil dos mais participativos...


----------



## tozequio (17 Set 2006 às 21:04)

miguel disse:


> E chegamos ao bonito numero de *100* membros.Agora não se acanhem em participar nem que seja para fazer perguntas ou postar como está o tempo na zona de cada um



Pois, tenho reparado no elevado número de membros que nos visita regularmente, mas tem poucos ou nenhuns posts. Não se acanhem e participem!


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 23:36)

Acabou de registar-se um Zolae13 será o mano do Zolae??


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 23:39)

Pois, já disse isso mesmo noutro tópico, o Zoelae deve ter-se esquecido da password


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 00:22)

Esse novo Zoelae é de Bragança mas não deve ser o mesmo Zoelae porque senão já tinha dito algo. Se se tiver esquecido da password, há outras maneiras de resolver o problema.


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 00:24)

Então é uma grande coincidência em 108 membros neste fórum, 2 terem (praticamente) o mesmo nome.


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 23:49)

Estes últimos dias do fórum devem ter sido dos mais animados deste Verão em número de posts e novos membros, diria que terá mesmo aproximado-se daquelas grandes noites do Inverno passado.


----------



## duncan (24 Set 2006 às 04:40)

olá,eu sou novo participante, como podem ver não há só visitantes,tambem sou um interessado por climatologia e meteorologia,penso que é bom haver pessoas interessadas por esta temática, pois o clima como sabem é a nossa vida,ele é que nos identifica, trasforma,dá-nos sabedoria,alegrias, tristezas e muito mais...
Gostaria de saber se há algum meteorologista a participar neste fórum?


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 09:43)

duncan disse:


> olá,eu sou novo participante, como podem ver não há só visitantes,tambem sou um interessado por climatologia e meteorologia,penso que é bom haver pessoas interessadas por esta temática, pois o clima como sabem é a nossa vida,ele é que nos identifica, trasforma,dá-nos sabedoria,alegrias, tristezas e muito mais...
> Gostaria de saber se há algum meteorologista a participar neste fórum?



Bom dia, 
Bem-vindo ducan, e esperamos pelos teus tópicos e comentários  
Realmente é com agrado que vemos por aqui reunidos a debater, entusiastas da meteorologia e outras áreas da ciência.


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2006 às 19:27)

duncan disse:


> olá,eu sou novo participante, como podem ver não há só visitantes,tambem sou um interessado por climatologia e meteorologia,penso que é bom haver pessoas interessadas por esta temática, pois o clima como sabem é a nossa vida,ele é que nos identifica, trasforma,dá-nos sabedoria,alegrias, tristezas e muito mais...
> Gostaria de saber se há algum meteorologista a participar neste fórum?



Bemvindo!!
Não podes dar um pouco mais de informação sobre ti? Uma vez que o radar do IM não cobre o todo o Páis, para nós é importante saber onde estão os foristas  

Quanto a meteorologistas em termos de formação penso que o único é o dj_alex. Os meteorologistas não gostam de fórums    

Diverte-te!


----------



## Z13 (24 Set 2006 às 21:32)

Caros colegas
Sou o novo participante destas discussoes (zoelae13) e, curiosamente nao tenho nada a ver com o antigo zoelae aqui registado! Para ele os meus primeiros cumprimentos!  De facto este é um nickname que uso há anos em emails e blogs e foi a primeira vez que encontrei um homonimo! Devemos ter o mesmo amor que eu tenho pela nossa terra, pois os zoelae foram os primeiros celtas a habitar a região de Bragança!
Para os outros participantes fica a minha apresentação: sou um brigantino, aficcionado á geografia e climatologia, Físico de formação e empresario por necessidade de sobrevivencia! Tomei conhecimento deste forum há dias e espero colocar-vos muitas questões, porque explicações não consigo dar muitas!


----------



## Fil (24 Set 2006 às 21:43)

Bemvindo! Já somos 3 brigantinos no forum  

Se não for muita indiscrição, para que lados da cidade vives? Cheguei a pensar que tivesses 13 anos  

As boas vindas para o duncan também!


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 22:13)

Bem vindo Zoelae13

Qualquer dia podemos marcar um mini-encontro de fórum aqui em Bragança, já que o encontro nacional está difícil  


Boas vindas também para o Duncan.


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 22:26)

Parece que Bragança deve ser das regiões com maior gosto pela meteorologia, o que deve ser explicado pelo vosso fantástico clima  

Bem-vindos Zoelae13 e Duncan


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 14:07)

duncan disse:


> olá,eu sou novo participante, como podem ver não há só visitantes,tambem sou um interessado por climatologia e meteorologia,penso que é bom haver pessoas interessadas por esta temática, pois o clima como sabem é a nossa vida,ele é que nos identifica, trasforma,dá-nos sabedoria,alegrias, tristezas e muito mais...
> Gostaria de saber se há algum meteorologista a participar neste fórum?



Boas,

Bem-vindo á comunidade 
Embora a minha formação não seja geofisica, considero-me um meteorologista e climatologista amador (já que em Portugal é dificicil ser profissional com tanto monopólio e entraves legais), tenho bases cientificas para falar com qq pessoa do domínio climático


----------



## duncan (26 Set 2006 às 23:14)

Minho disse:


> Bemvindo!!
> Não podes dar um pouco mais de informação sobre ti? Uma vez que o radar do IM não cobre o todo o Páis, para nós é importante saber onde estão os foristas
> 
> Quanto a meteorologistas em termos de formação penso que o único é o dj_alex. Os meteorologistas não gostam de fórums
> ...



boas, eu sou de Setúbal,sou professor de educação física, sempre de pequeno gostei desta área,e por mais estranho que vos possa parecer , só à poucos dias soube deste forum,através do fil, que me encontrou num fórum brasileiro tambem sobre esta temática.porque achas que eles nao gostam de fórums?


----------



## duncan (26 Set 2006 às 23:24)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bem-vindo á comunidade
> Embora a minha formação não seja geofisica, considero-me um meteorologista e climatologista amador (já que em Portugal é dificicil ser profissional com tanto monopólio e entraves legais), tenho bases cientificas para falar com qq pessoa do domínio climático



Prazer em conhecer-te,olha apesar de não ser a minha àrea,o meu sonho era ser um meteorologista, mas a matemática e a física foram uma barreira para entrar em geofísica. olha qual a tua opinião sobre aquecimento global e a perda de força da corrente do golfo? qual dos dois mais real?


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 09:32)

duncan disse:


> Prazer em conhecer-te,olha apesar de não ser a minha àrea,o meu sonho era ser um meteorologista, mas a matemática e a física foram uma barreira para entrar em geofísica. olha qual a tua opinião sobre aquecimento global e a perda de força da corrente do golfo? qual dos dois mais real?



Boas, Duncan!

Isso era falar de causa-efeito, acho que são ambos reais, embora o  segundo seja um efeito do primeiro! 
Esta discussão dava pano para mangas mas são ambos reais, pelo menos temos de os considerar para que se abordem de uma forma comparativa e causal, para assim se conseguirem resultados mais plausíveis e não na onda de muitos outros que se fizeram até à data.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Set 2006 às 23:13)

Olá pessoal!

O meu regresso está para Breve

O meu 2º segundo semestre na faculdade foi mto complicado e tive de restringir a net, além disto foi uma forma de matar o vicio da meteo, para conseguir estudar em condições.

Um abraço a todos


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 23:36)

Zoelae disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> O meu regresso está para Breve
> 
> ...



Olha o Zolae!  

Quem é vivo sempre aparece!! Então como é que é quando é podemos ir a uma consulta tua!   mas de psiquiatria!  Como vês está tudo cada vez pior, cada vez mais _meteolocos_  

Agora a sério sejas bem vindo. E claro que primeiro está o curso, que a gente quer bons médicos cá fora, olha que entre os teus colegas actuais anda aí muita porcar....  

Fica bem


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2006 às 00:26)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha o Zolae!
> 
> Quem é vivo sempre aparece!! Então como é que é quando é podemos ir a uma consulta tua!   mas de psiquiatria!  Como vês está tudo cada vez pior, cada vez mais _meteolocos_
> 
> ...



Ora VIVA Zolae!

Sim, a ver se encontras um antidoto contra "Sempre que ligo a Firefox digito www.meteopt.com". Não sei se isto já está referenciado nos últimos compêndios de psiquiatria. Isto está a dar cabo de mim!!!!


----------



## Fil (29 Set 2006 às 00:45)

Ahh eu sabia que mais tarde ou mais cedo ele ia aparecer


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 10:11)

Bem-vindo Zolae, folgo em saber que estás prestes entrar em acção  
Mas primeiro está a nossa formação 
Espero que seja para muito breve, acho que quando for a 1ª situação de frio entrarás em grande


----------



## dj_alex (29 Set 2006 às 10:37)

Zoelae disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> O meu regresso está para Breve
> 
> ...




Bem vindo de novo!!!

Ficamos à espera de um regresso em força!!


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 12:38)

Zoelae disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> O meu regresso está para Breve
> 
> ...



Cá aguardamos esse regresso


----------



## tozequio (30 Set 2006 às 15:00)

Bem-vindo de novo Zoelae, depois temos que abrir uma clínica para tratar de todos os meteoloucos que por aí andam


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 00:12)

Epá, desde o Furacão Gordon que não vejo tanto movimento por cá, 14 membros, isto está a melhorar, e ainda não chegou o temporal...


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 00:16)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Epá, desde o Furacão Gordon que não vejo tanto movimento por cá, 14 membros, isto está a melhorar, e ainda não chegou o temporal...



E quando chegar a neve então vai ser lindo


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Nov 2006 às 00:16)

"Bem-vindo de novo Zoelae, depois temos que abrir uma clínica para tratar de todos os meteoloucos que por aí andam  "

... Eu faço uma atençãozinha aos membros do forum no preço das sessões.


----------



## Mago (14 Nov 2006 às 00:18)

Bem isto de vir aqui já começa a ser vicio lol, mas estou a gostar


----------



## Iceberg (23 Nov 2006 às 22:25)

Meus Amigos, já só faltam 10 membros para os 200 ... quem diria!


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 22:36)

Já repararam como isto está animado esta noite, nada como uma publicidadezinha no portugaldiario para trazer visitantes ao fórum


----------

